# help with 1978 datsun b210



## datsunb2101991 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi i started a thread in a different forum here is the link
http://www.nissanforums.com/new-member-forum/151880-help-me-please.html


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi!

I will help you...but from a distance!!! I'm from Portugal!

I've a lot of friends that own a B210...so, it's easy for me to answer your questions on the model!

The car it seems cool for a resto project!!!

The interiors are in good shape! But it need some metal work on the back...but nothing to worry...

Congratulations for such a beatiful Datsun!

Cumps.
Mário__________________


----------

